
A Venture Capitalist passes away peacefully, and... - raganwald
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/04/venture-capitalist-passes-away.html
======
raganwald
I rarely write anything with a specific audience in mind, but I confess I was
looking through my "logs" and noticed how much traffic I have been getting
lately from news.ycombinator.com.

This is my way of saying, "thanks!" I hope you enjoy it.

------
mattjaynes
Great writing! I guess there are VC's like that. Very entertaining read ;)

Fortunately there are others that seem quite a bit better. For instance, Greg
McAdoo's (of Sequoia) talk at Startup School was pretty impressive - a good
look into how one of the best VC firms really works.

<http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/Ycombinator-
StartupSchool/~3/106570487/Startup_School_2007-Greg_McAdoo.mp3>

~~~
raganwald
Just because they're like that in Founder Hell doesn't mean they're like that
on Sand Hill Road.

You could choose to read the joke as meaning that "They're _only_ like that in
Hell" ;-)

~~~
BitGeek
Companies succeed _despite_ VC funding, not because of it.

VCs are people with more moeny than brains who are certain the situation is
reversed!

------
ecuzzillo
Fifth paragraph: if their is a kind of afterlife

should be

if there is a kind of afterlife

Boy, do I hate that kind of mistake. It's nearly as bad as s/you're/your/.

~~~
raganwald
BTW, I upmodded you for helping me improve, thank you.

I see a few others may have felt that the observation was not valuable to
other YCombo readers.

Please do not be discouraged from supplying authors with constructive
criticism. If you care about karma, you can always use email or the comments
on blog posts themselves.

Thanks again.

------
mattculbreth
Hey that's good! I like the VP of Sales being forced on people.

Thanks for all of the good posts.

